# Christchurch earthquake - February 2011



## Song_Si

sad news as people are rebuilding there, our thoughts are with all the people of Christchurch

Massive damage, injuries in Christchurch quake
Last updated 13:51 22/02/2011

http://static2.stuff.co.nz/1298336332/489/4688489.jpg
The top of the Christ Church Cathedral has broken off.

A large quake has struck Christchurch, with reports of buildings and houses down and people trapped.

Witnesses said there were buildings down all around Cathedral Square in the city, with the church destroyed.

Witnesses said there would be "deaths" this time and their were reports of people being trapped in buildings across the city.

Christchurch resident Sean Scanlon said it was by far the biggest shake since the original September 4 quake. The power was out and phone lines jammed.

Christchurch Hospital was being evacuated, a spokewoman for the hospital said.

Kay Cowlishaw said there was descruction everywhere.

"There's just water pouring out and sewerage, the whole garage is filled with water. There are cracks in the road.

Malcolm, a policeman from Darfield, was driving into town to a rowing event when the earthquake hit.

"I thought I had a flat tyre, then the place was shaking like hell."

He said oak trees in the Hagley Park had been uprooted and fallen across tents.

"I'm shaken, I'm at Christ College now and the school is a shambles - there's a lot of damage to the buildings.

"All of the water pipes are burst and it looks like a tsunami coming across the park."

"It's just unbelievable - just the sheer power."

His daughter was at Rangi Ruru school and she said students were running around screaming.

Malcolm's wife Jenny said the mayor was on the radio telling people not to go outside.

"It doesn't sound good - it sounds like this time people injured," she said.

Today's 6.3 earthquake would have felt more powerful for Christchurch residents than the original quake on September 4.

GNS duty seismologist Bill Fry said the acceleration of today's earthquake was larger in Christchurch city than the magnitude 7 earthquake last year.

"Instantaneously, they would have felt the greatest amount of shaking today. But the duration would not have been as long."

The earthquake happened at a shallow depth of five to six metres below ground.

In the city, the acceleration measured the same as the force of gravity.

In September, the largest acceleration felt around the city was on its eastern side, and this measured 0.8 times the force of gravity.

Today's earthquake did not last as long as the September quake, but Dr Fry said its duration had not been confirmed yet.

- Stuff


----------



## Song_Si

*Deaths in Christchurch quake*
BREAKING12:57 PM Tuesday Feb 22, 2011

There have been 'multiple fatalities' after a shallow 6.3 magnitude earthquake in Christchurch this afternoon caused buildings to collapse, police have confirmed.

Police said fatalities had been reported at several locations and that two buses had been crushed by falling buildings.

more


----------



## alansheffield

this is terrible for the people of Christchurch...we are thinking of you at this difficult time...


----------



## jenswaters

alansheffield said:


> this is terrible for the people of Christchurch...we are thinking of you at this difficult time...


Our thoughts and prayers are with all those people affected by this terrible disaster. I'm sure all Expatters will say extra prayers tonight xxx


----------



## Song_Si

follow links for further info; 65 confirmed dead laready
just briefly:

*Christchurch quake: latest info*
10.35pm: A Royal New Air Force Boeing 757 is expected to land in Christchurch from Whenuapai Air Force Base shortly carrying 54 search and rescue staff, plus 20 St John's medical staff.

Two Iroquois helicopters from Ohakea have arrived to assist with rescue efforts in the city. 

A P-3K Orion aircraft is also currently taking aerial surveillance images of affected areas.

The Royal New Zealand Navy's Multi-role Vessel Canterbury is in Lyttelton and has offloaded approximately 160 persons for cordon support duties. Other Navy ships are also on the way. 

The NZ Army medical teams are at four different locations around Christchurch with military officers working with the Police and NZDF firefighters working with local fire brigades. 

More than 200 soldiers are assisting NZ Police with cordon duties.

10.05pm: Hundreds of Wellingtonians opened their homes to passengers stranded at the airport after the quake caused disruption to air services. Airport authorities said they had found beds for all passengers who wanted them.

8.40pm: Bill English told press a major search and rescue operation was underway. An Australian Hercules would arrive overnight, making a total of 250 search and rescue personnel.

*7.05pm: Death toll could double from the 65 confirmed, Christchurch Mayor Bob Parker says.*

*Australians caught up in quake*
Nearly 450 Australians attending a medical conference have been caught up in the Christchurch earthquake. Doctors and nurses from across the country were at the annual meeting of the Urological Society of Australia and New Zealand when Christchurch was rocked.

*Thailand seeks news of thousands of citizens in Christchurch *
Bangkok - Thailand dispatched embassy officials to Christchurch Tuesday to offer assistance to an estimated 2,000 Thai nationals residing in the earthquake-hit New Zealand city.
'There are about 8,000 Thais living in New Zealand, of whom about 2,000 are in Christchurch,' Thai Foreign Ministry spokesman Thani Thongpakdi said.
New Zealand is a popular destination for Thai students.


----------



## Guest

Our thoughts and prayers to everyone caught up in this disaster.

Shane, Carole & Kai


----------



## jojo

How terrible! Watching it on the news, I'm so sad for everyone who is there or has relatives there

Jo xx


----------



## topcat83

I'm a trained Civil Defence co-ordinator, and I'm currently visiting Wellington. Feeling a bit useless at the moment - they obviously need trained people in Christchurch, but it's pretty impractical to get there from here. The airports are closed, Christchurch is on a different island, and the roads will be chaos.


----------



## jilkfree1978

I am sure you can get the boat over, you are at the bottom of the north island, it is not that far,unless you are just boasting about your skills.
No need to really mention otherwise!






topcat83 said:


> I'm a trained Civil Defence co-ordinator, and I'm currently visiting Wellington. Feeling a bit useless at the moment - they obviously need trained people in Christchurch, but it's pretty impractical to get there from here. The airports are closed, Christchurch is on a different island, and the roads will be chaos.


----------



## anski

jilkfree1978
Is there any reason to be nasty? If you cannot say anything nice-KEEP QUIET


----------



## anski

I feel so sad for Christchurch & it's inhabitants. This is a terrible disaster & so many people will be affected in one way or another.
At times like these you feel so inadequate.


----------



## Song_Si

I am impressed at the international support,










LATEST: Nearly 300 rescue workers from six countries are on their way to Christchurch to help in the search and rescue operation.

Foreign Affairs Minister Murray McCully said the overseas relief effort included:

* A 40-strong urban search and rescue team which arrived at 5.30 this morning and is already working in the city. A second team arrives at 3pm.

* A 55-strong disaster relief team from Singapore, due to arrive at 8.30pm tonight. It will join a contingent of Singapore military staff who were already in New Zealand when the earthquake hit.

Two Singapore military aircraft are due tomorrow with additional equipment.

* A US specialist search and rescue team of 75 personnel, which arrives tomorrow morning.

* Sixty search and rescue personnel from Japan, expected to arrive tomorrow.

* A specialised search and rescue team of 63 people from the United Kingdom, which arrives tomorrow night.

* Assistance from Taiwan, which has yet to be finalised.

The teams are on top of 300 Australian police who were sought by Commissioner Howard Broad after a request from Canterbury district commander Superintendent Dave Cliff.

Urban Search and Rescue (USAR) national team manager Steve Barclay said 700 rescuers will be in Christchurch by tomorrow night and 1000 will be in the city within three days.

Those numbers include volunteer response teams, trained in lighter rescue operations.

About 120 volunteers are currently at the Civil Defence headquarters at the Christchurch Art Gallery, ready to be dispatched to the Latimer Square hub. They will then be sent on to other priority hubs around the city to back up professional USAR members.

Seven USAR teams are on the ground in Christchurch, including two from New Zealand and five overseas teams from Australia, Japan, the United States and Singapore.

more here


----------



## Vikky&Matt

this is just so sad, all those effected are in our thought and prayers xx


----------



## Song_Si

just a warning; aren't these people terrible, already trying to scam money

Scammers already at it
Last updated 15:30 23/02/2011

2.25pm: Scammers already are using the Christchurch earthquake to take advantage of the good will of New Zealanders.

The Ministry of Consumer Affairs is warning that emails are being sent out from "James McCoy", claiming to be from "Donate4CharityNZ", using a legitimate UK-based charity’s organisation name and website address.

The email encourages people to receive donated funds into their bank account from overseas for a 10 per cent cut.

The Ministry says this is a scam, and anyone who receives these emails should report them to them at Scamwatch, delete the emails and do not reply.

The emails come from a generic email address, such as gmail.com or hotmail.com and contain poor grammar and spelling.

The Ministry warns people to research charities they are contacted by if they have never heard of them before, and to be careful about “soundalikes” – organisations that sound like legitimate charities, such as “Oxfan”.

They advise New Zealand charities can be checked on the Charities Commission’s register at Charities Commission


----------



## jenswaters

jilkfree1978 said:


> I am sure you can get the boat over, you are at the bottom of the north island, it is not that far,unless you are just boasting about your skills.
> No need to really mention otherwise!


Don't be so petty. Shame on you.  Topcat is simply saying that she is someone who could potentially help, but can't actually get there. The ferry journey is over 2 hours, and as this only happened 2 days ago, it takes a while to get things in place. More ferries and more planes are now in place, but there is STILL no where for people to stay. Practicalities, please!

Seriously, this is no time for childish comments


----------



## FrancisJames

As you know we have had our fair share of natural disasters over here of late and my heart goes out to the people in Christchurch in their time of need. It was heartwarming to see Kiwis here mucking in with our rescue efforts and I'm glad that Australia has been able to reciprocate but saddened that it has been under such devastating circumstanes. It's heartening to see NSW rescuers getting stuck in.

I'm sure if topcat was needed they'd find a way to get her there but it is important to keep people in reserve to provide relief to rescuers as they become exhausted. This thing is going to take a long time to get sorted out and I'm sure that topcat will have plenty of opportunity to contribute in the fullness of time.


----------



## topcat83

jilkfree1978 said:


> I am sure you can get the boat over, you are at the bottom of the north island, it is not that far,unless you are just boasting about your skills.
> No need to really mention otherwise!


What a catty and spiteful thing to say. Thank you to the others who have been a bit more sensible with their comments.


----------



## anski

*Christchurch Support*

Students use YouTube in quake fund-raising - Yahoo!Xtra News


Students at an Auckland school are using YouTube to promote an international fund-raising campaign to raise money for Christchurch's earthquake recovery.

Glen Eden Intermediate School students released a clip today asking foreign schools to organise "All Red and Black Days" to raise funds for the New Zealand Red Cross 2011 earthquake appeal, spokeswoman for the school Ann-Louise Hyde said.

The students had already received pledges from schools in Australia, Poland, Austria, England and an Australian businessman had offered to donate $50,000, Ms Hyde said.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif

The clip can be viewed at 



.

Meanwhile New Zealanders were being urged to wear the red and black colours of Canterbury tomorrow to show support for the people of Christchurch.

National Red and Black Day was organised by Hamilton-based NZ Transport Agency senior communications advisor Kara Fleming as a way for the country to show solidarity and support for Christchurch.

"So many of us have felt helpless watching the devastation in Christchurch from far away, and people really want to do something tangible and visible to show their love and support for their fellow Kiwis."


----------



## anski

*CHRISTCHURCH Video Please Watch*

The Courageous Heroes Of Christchurch -Yahoo!Xtra News Video

Just click on the link & at first an advertisment will open then following on is the most wonderful video clip of a heart warming story about the the clean up in Christchurch.


----------



## anski

*CHRISTCHURCH QUAKE Toilet Humour*

Quake-ravaged Christchurch residents are finding relief from their grim predicament with some good old-fashioned toilet humour.

With working loos in short supply and reports of portaloo thefts in the wake of the 6.3-magnitude earthquake, hundreds of families have taken to their backyard with a shovel to craft makeshift toilets.

The fruits of their labour are now being showcased on a website where people can vote on their favourite designer dunny or "long drop", as Kiwis fondly call it.

The site, showusyourlongdrop.co.nz, has been inundated with hits as quake-stricken residents who have now gone two weeks without an operational sewerage system upload their masterpieces.

Lambert's Lavatory, an "upmarket outhouse", is the current dunny du jour, with voters loving the signage that directs girls into the loo and boys into the bush.

Also a favourite is The Shed, a corrugated iron knock-up complete with plastic chair with the middle chopped out of it.

Another winner was a dig-out nestled among hay bales and covered in tarpaulin to keep out the cold southerly chill.

"Exposed hay bale walls supporting a luxurious toilet seat and open plan design set against the backdrop of suburban Shirley," reads the promotional blurb.

Derek's Dunny, covered in a tent, pitches itself as "north-facing for sun" while Neighbours Delight is praised for making good use of the vacant section next door.

John's John and Well Dunnie have yet to win the hearts of toilet voters, many of whom helpfully add their tips for design improvements.

The website is the work of Christchurch man Jason Moore, who was inspired by photographs of Christchurch dunnies uploaded to Facebook.

The 31-year-old website designer said he was "feeling a bit guilty" that his house was fine in the aftermath of the deadly quake and "wanted to help out by putting some smiles on people's faces".

It is humour that the city desperately needs.

Take a look at this

ShowUsYourLongDrop.co.nz



Toilet humour a relief for quake-hit NZ - Yahoo!7


----------



## topcat83

I love it! And it's just the Kiwi sense of humour....


----------



## Editor

*Christchurch earthquake creates job opportunities for skilled overseas workers*

Generally the jobs market in earthquake hit Christchurch, New Zealand, could grind to a halt as the city starts to rebuild itself but there will be a demand in the construction industry, according to the country’s largest recruitment agency. Indeed, according to Manpower Australia and New Zealand, immigration rules should be loosened and international campaigns [...]

Click to read the full news article: Christchurch earthquake creates job opportunities for skilled overseas workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## rickiwood

*CD to raise money for NZ Quake and Aus Flood Relief*

Hi all. 

well i know its been a while since i posted on here. Im actually living in australia at the moment and hopping between NZ, Aus and HK as required. 

Ive been busy recording a 5 track EP called . I had actually written the song after visiting Christchurch late January and seeing everybody bonding together to rebuild their community. It made me see how we as humans always pull together in these times of need, and it was truly inspiring. 

In light of the quake, and naturally the floods that have occurred in Australia, I recorded the song and decided to release it along with some other songs and release the EP with 50% of profits from sales being donated to both Quake and Flood Relief via Westpac Bank here in Australia that has accounts set up for both funds. (based on all sales up until 31st July, 2011)

You can have a look at my website and there are links there for listening to the single, buying it on iTunes, 

The Cd will be available online through my website from April 4th, so be sure to pop back and grab a copy and i will send them on to wherever in the world you are. 

Im more than happy to do bulk sending to save on shipping costs if you like, so if you have friends that want a copy too, sort it out. Feel free to copy and paste this information to your email database / friends too, as every little bit will help raise money for those in need. 

thanks for reading. 

Ricki


----------



## anski

*Major Earthquakes in the Past*

So much focus has been on earthquakes & I am not trying to make light of the gravity of the events that have occurred in Christchurch or Japan & other countries recently but they are nowhere near the magnitude of others I discovered on doing a little research.
It would appear the worst ever recorded took place on 23/01/1556 in Shaanxi (Shensi), China with a magnitude of 8 resulting in the loss of 830,000 lives.

More information in this link.

Earthquakes with 50,000 or More Deaths


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> So much focus has been on earthquakes & I am not trying to make light of the gravity of the events that have occurred in Christchurch or Japan & other countries recently but they are nowhere near the magnitude of others I discovered on doing a little research.
> It would appear the worst ever recorded took place on 23/01/1556 in Shaanxi (Shensi), China with a magnitude of 8 resulting in the loss of 830,000 lives.
> 
> More information in this link.
> 
> Earthquakes with 50,000 or More Deaths


If you want to find out more about New Zealand earthquakes and volcanoes go to GeoNet Home
Poor old Christchurch feature quite heavily at the moment, as you can imagine


----------



## anski

*Super Haka for Christchurch*

Anyone interested in taking part even from overseas locations all details are provided in this link.

Super Haka for Christchurch - Kiwis unite, Thursday 19th May 2011


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> Anyone interested in taking part even from overseas locations all details are provided in this link.
> 
> Super Haka for Christchurch - Kiwis unite, Thursday 19th May 2011


I wish I was going to be here in NZ then - I'd be down to Aoetea Square in a flash!


----------



## Darla.R

*Maraka Haka for Christchurch*

The simultaneous Haka for Christchurch is being held tomorrow at 12.30pm NZ time. 

I'm sure it will be held here too and in various locations around the globe so look to see if there's one near you.

These are the words to the Maraka Haka, from Ngai Tahu. Remember to give generously, even if you're not participating.

In English
Leader: Christchurch
Group: Rise up, rise up
Leader: Christchurch
Group: Rise up, rise up
This is the morepork who calls
Whose head does not toss
From side to side,
Nor up and down
The head of the morepork is steadfast
on it's shoulders
As it calls us
From the darkness
And into the world of light!
CHRISTCHURCH BE STRONG!

(the Morepork is an owl native to both Australia and New Zealand)

In MAŌRI
Leader:
Ōtautahi
Group:
Maraka! Maraka!
Leader:
Ōtautahi
Group:
Maraka! Maraka!
Tēnei te rūrū
E koukou mai nei
Kīhai māhitihiti,
Kīhai mārakaraka
Te ūpoko nui o te rūrū
Terekou
He pō
He pō
He ao
Ka awatea!
ŌTAUTAHI KIA KAHA HI!






this is a video showing you how males do it, follow the links for the female version.


----------



## anski

*Quakes expected to cost council $100m*

The two big Canterbury earthquakes are expected to leave the Christchurch City Council about $100 million out of pocket.

It's is forecasting an operating deficit of over $27 million for this financial year.

Those costs include $23 million on the response and recovery operation plus almost four million in rates remissions and more than $4 million in emergency work costs.

The council also estimates it's lost about $19 million in revenue from parking and dividends.

Some of the costs have already been absorbed by past operating surpluses but the outlook for future years is just as grim.

Quakes expected to cost council $100m - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------



## Darla.R

*Key: Quake 'does not lessen our resolve'*

Key: Quake 'does not lessen our resolve' - National - NZ Herald News

"New Zealanders feel Christchurch's pain after the latest devastating quakes to strike the city, Prime Minister John Key says. 

He pledged the city would be rebuilt. 

About 10 people were injured and some buildings damaged in the 5.5 and 6.0 magnitude quakes this afternoon. The quakes come after the February 22 quake which killed 181 people and one last September which caused severe damage. 

"It's another blow to the Christchurch residents who have already endured so much," Mr Key said. 

"However today's events in no way weaken the Government's long term commitment to rebuild Christchurch and surrounding areas." 

Mr Key said he had spoken to Mayor Bob Parker, who is considering whether to call a local emergency. Earthquake Recovery Minister Gerry Brownlee would be flying from Wellington to Christchurch as soon as was possible. 

Mr Key said at this stage the situation was "not considered serious enough" for a national state of emergency to be imposed. 

The quakes were a "setback" and saw further damage to the central business district, to the eastern suburbs, with power again knocked out and water and waste systems damaged.

"But it does not lessen our resolve to rebuild. People of Christchurch should know that all New Zealanders are thinking of them and will continue to support and standby them at this very difficult time." 

Mr Key said residents were concerned and upset and that would be the biggest effect from today. 

"For the people of Christchurch I am sure they just want this to end," he said. 

"I am sure they are over all of this and they want a sense of normality to return and I think we can all feel their frustration. But they've got to know that we stand beside them, that we are totally committed to rebuilding the city and I am sure these aftershocks will eventually settle down and normality will return, it's a very frustrating time for the people of Christchurch." 

The continuing aftershocks were draining. 

"My heart really goes out to them because they've had now an awful lot of aftershocks and this has been going on for nine months or so." 

School would again be disrupted and households have to pick up the pieces and dig liquefaction from their homes and yards. 

"That saps away the confidence of the people of Christchurch." 

However he said they were stoic people who would regroup. 

Mr Key said the quakes were likely to be treated as new events for insurance purposes and he had been assured that the Earthquake Commission (EQC) had already obtained sufficient reinsurance. The Government had also provisioned enough in the budget, he said. 

Announcements about which areas were not able to be rebuilt should still be made soon, but areas that had been cleared for rebuilding may need to be reassessed. 

Mr Key said on the Mercalli scale, which measures the intensity of earthquakes, the 6 magnitude quake recorded eight out of 12 while the February 22nd quake was a 9 out of 12. 

"It's a very violent shock."


----------



## Song_Si

*Powerful earthquakes rock Christchurch*
Last updated 20:45 13/06/2011


*LATEST: GNS Science is warning of more aftershocks in coming days as thousands of people face a night without power after magnitude 6.0 and 5.5 earthquakes rocked Christchurch.*

The magnitude 5.5 quake struck at 1pm, 10 kilometres east of Christchurch at Taylor's Mistake beach, at a depth of 11 kilometres, and sent people scrambling for cover. It was followed at 2.20pm by a more powerful magnitude 6 quake, centred 10 kilometres southeast of the city and 9km underground.

At least 46 people were injured in the earthquakes today Radio New Zealand reported. At least ten people were taken to Christchurch Hospital with injuries due to falling building material after the 1pm quake.

Other residents from the devastated city cried in the streets and hugged their children.

Police said there had been no significant injuries or deaths.

Lines company Orion said 20,000 homes and businesses in eastern Christchurch were without power at 7pm. It was unlikely power would be restored to them overnight.

The company said crews were making good progress in restoring electricity to the city. The earthquakes had initially knocked out power to 56,000 homes and business.

Canterbury District Health Board advised that all water must now be boiled and residents should use chemical toilets or portaloos.

The quakes are the latest in a series of dozens of aftershocks to hit Canterbury following the devastating February 22 earthquake, where 182 people died, and a damaging magnitude 7.1 earthquake last September. The February 22 quake measured magnitude 6.3 and left 100,000 homes damaged - 10,000 beyond repair.

Christchurch's CBD was left in ruins, with 900 buildings - many in what has become known as the 'red zone' - expected to be demolished.










Link to more aerial photos


----------



## Darla.R

Gracious! that's Lyttelton's Timeball Station isn't it? Such a shame to see that go. The iconic Rose Window in the Cathedral has also been damaged.

This morning Bob Parker gave a TV interview over here and they're saying there's been further tremors already today. This was the first time I've heard him talk about helping people to leave Christchurch if they want to. He was also talking about retreat, not recovery, in some areas.

Any rebuild is hanging by a thread because some areas are likely to become uninsurable. Regardless of what the government says it_ wants_ to do it will be the insurance industry that will be calling the shots.

Latest tremors to unsettle insurers further | Stuff.co.nz



> The willingness of the global insurance industry to back New Zealand earthquake risk will be sorely tested by the latest Christchurch aftershocks, says long-time insurance broker and commentator, John Sloan.
> 
> While Prime Minister John Key says the New Zealand government remains "totally committed" to the rebuilding of Christchurch, Sloan fears some parts of Christchurch will soon become uninsurable.
> 
> "One implication of withdrawn or non-available earthquake insurance is that financiers ,such as mortgagees or debenture holders, may be facing the prospect of valuable properties being uninsured while the Government is, potentially, facing increased contingent liabilities on top of the $5 billion they already face."
> 
> Sloan said global reinsurers had borne the brunt of the multi billion dollar claims and were now "calling the tune ".
> 
> "With many businesses, government entities and local authorities having their main insurances expire on 30th June ,or later this year, some stark realities are facing them," said Sloan. "They are finding that the very fundamentals of insuring buildings are reasserting themselves ."


The possibility that the rebuild may not progress impacted on the NZ stock market and value of the NZ dollar yesterday. Anyone wanting to bring money over from the UK may find things improving in their favour.


----------



## Song_Si

the stress on people must be immense; can't begin to imagine how bad it would be to be trying to rebuild and have this happen again, and of course the potential for more in future. 
Cannot blame people for choosing to leave the area altogether.


----------



## Darla.R

*Aftershocks add billions in damage*

Aftershocks add billions in damage - Business - NZ Herald News

"Monday's Christchurch aftershocks are judged to have added as much as $6 billion in new damage, international catastrophe modelling firm EQECAT has advised the insurance industry. 

The new estimate comes on top of the $15 billion to $20 billion in costs already identified, and is despite early indications that the worst affected areas were those which had already suffered extensive damage in earlier quakes. 

*What you should know 

- Two thousand Cantabrians without power 
- 15 per cent of the city without water 
- 23 stayed in Cowles Stadium overnight 
- Fifty schools to reopen today 
- University of Canterbury and Christchurch Polytechnic Madras Street and Sullivan Avenue Campuses to open Monday 
- 63 roads closed or partially close, 18 more restricted access 
- The Christchurch Cathedral, Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament and Timeball Station suffered further damage, narrowing the chances of rebuild 
- Another 100 CBD buildings to be demolished urgently, 1000 in total 
- Volunteer Student Army mobilised for eastern suburbs* "


----------



## Song_Si

this is concerning, and for other people building/rebuilding the outcome of any investigation will be of interest; ie whether the building design was at fault. 
Though I guess if the ground underneath moves enough there is no way for a building to remain unharmed.
Just my opinion - I've thought about it, and personally if I was living there now I think I'd move cities; the day-to-day stress on people living there, one aftershock after another - not for me.


*Owner demands answers on why her building failed*
BEN HEATHER Last updated 05:00 16/06/2011









DEJECTED: Michelle Crouch wants to know why her new building performed so poorly in the earthquake.

*The owner of one of Christchurch's newest building is demanding to know why it failed in Monday's quakes - just a day before it was to open.*

MG Nails and Beauty modern purpose-built tilt-slab premises on Barbadoes St will have to be demolished after Monday's 6.3 magnitude quake, with part of the ceiling caving in and the walls shunted into a precarious angle.

Business and building owner Michelle Crouch said when it struck, two contractors completing the finishing touches inside were lucky to escape unscathed as part of the building collapsed. She believed if the quake had come a day later, when the shop was full of customers and staff, it could have killed someone.

Crouch is demanding to know how a new building signed off by builders, architects, engineers and the Christchurch City Council could perform so poorly in the quake.

"I want answers because I don't want this to happen to anyone else. If my girls were in there how would I be able to live with myself," she said.

However, the building's engineers said the buildings had performed above expectation under exceptional strain, staying upright and allowing the occupants to escape.

Crouch said she had sunk $400,000 into the building and while insurance should cover the loss she was unsure whether she could bring herself to rebuild.

"I'm not putting anyone down I just don't have any confidence in this sort of thing anymore. I don't even know if I want to rebuild."

She said she had warned others to stop and think before rebuilding their premises after the quakes. It is the second time Crouch has lost her business.

Her Fendalton beauty parlour was destroyed in the September quake.

She has been operating from her home since and was looking forward to restarting her business in a safe new modern building, she said.

The building has been under construction since before the September quake after Crouch demolished the previous building which was deemed too old to economically quake strengthen.

She claimed she was told by engineers the new building would be strengthened beyond the building code requirement, designed to withstand not only the impact of a strong earthquake but the possibility of a neighbouring building collapsing onto it.

After the February quake the building sustained some damage.

But it was cleared for occupation by engineers provided some remedial work was done, she said.

"The engineer came out and said it held up really well and did what it needed to do ....it cost about $95,000 to repair it."

Kirk Roberts Consulting Engineers Ltd director Stephen Roberts, who worked on the building, said it had been built beyond the building code requirement and even exceeded the new tougher standards being recommended by the Institution of Professional Engineers since the February quake.

While the building had been damaged it had remained standing during three quakes that greatly exceeded the building code requirements, he said.

"The building has performed exceptionally well for the current building code," he said.

The environment in Christchurch since February was well beyond what any codes had predicted and if asked now he would not recommend proceeding with Crouch's building.

In fact it would be unwise to build anything in Christchurch until the risk of further severe aftershocks had passed and there was a better scientific understanding of the fault lines beneath the city, he said.

The building's architect, Marcus Stufkens, director of Stufkens and Chambers Architects, said he was not happy about the building's performance but it was too early to say whether there was any fault.

Crouch had asked for the building's performance to be peer-reviewed, he said.


----------



## Darla.R

An old family friend ours is based in Christchurch and his company's office was undamaged, until the earthquake on June 13th. It was supposed to be earthquake proof in accordance with present day codes, I don't know how old it was but knowing the company I'm presuming it's a modern building.

Perhaps the codes in New Zealand just aren't good enough?


----------



## Song_Si

^ when the earth movesaway underneath . . . no building standards can beat that!

here's a light-hearted look at the positives of living in Christchurch from the news today

*
Top 10: Reasons to stay in Christchurch*
*1. You're never caught short in Christchurch*

Once, finding a toilet in a public place could be a tough task. But in Christchurch, there's now a portaloo on nearly every corner. And, as landscaper Lou Ander told us, it's making it very easy for workmen.

"We never have to order in the toilets on a job site any more," Ander said.

*2. There's always a job to be done*

Bored? No chance of that. With the constant bubbling of liquefaction, everyone has a job to do. Dayna Maxted, 11, said she's having the time of her life.

"I love cleaning. Seriously. And now I get to clean up all the time," Maxted said.

*3. Your 4WD can finally be put to good use*

Since the quake, there's a lot more obstacles to be found on Christchurch roads, and some can prove a real challenge. "I like it because it gives my four-wheel-drive a good work out," said Jenni Sands.

*4. Fluro is now an acceptable dress code*

"I love my fluro and my hard hat because my wife loves it," said Lindsay, an Emergency Operations Centre staff member.

"She thinks I'm sexy."

*5. It's still better than Wellington*

This one is up for debate, but Christchurch mum Liz Griffith does have a point.

"The weather is still much nicer than windy Wellington," she said.

"My friends will kill me for saying that!"

*6. If you're a kid, you get a lot of days off*

We found six-year-old Christopher Griffith playing at a park on a Wednesday afternoon.

"I like it because you get lots of days off school," he said.

*7. It's still flat - if a bit bumpy - so you can ride your bike everywhere*

"There's nothing better than biking across Hagley Park in the really early morning through the frost," said CERA chief Roger Sutton.

"You can't beat it."

*8. There's no parking wardens in Christchurch*

Patrick and Steve, now members of the EOC, would know all about this one - they used to be parking wardens for Christchurch City Council.

"There's no tickets since the quakes," they said.

*9. The Wizard lives in Christchurch - and he's not going anywhere*

"Mayors come and go and governments come and go but the Wizard goes on and on," the Wiz said.

"And people like to see me here, it cheers people up."

*10. There's always someone to help you out*

Peter Beck, Dean of the ChristChurch Cathedral, urges Christchurch's community to stick together.

"Spe Fortis," he said. "It means be strong and hope for the future, and that's what we've got to do."

"We've got to reach out and help each other."


----------



## Darla.R

Fluro sexy!!!  love it.


----------



## Song_Si

design for next Chch house? but even then no good if what's underneath shifts away










*$2.8m supercar safe in its own bunker*
New Zealand's hottest set of wheels made it through this week's quake without a scratch, thanks to the "bomb-proof" bunker its millionaire Christchurch owner parks it in.

Mainfreight co-founder Neil Graham, who recently took delivery of the most expensive car ordered by a Kiwi buyer, said he didn't spare a thought for his $2.8 million Aston Marton supercar when Monday's 6.3-magnitude quake hit.

The sleek One-77 is inside a garage strengthened with reinforced concrete, which Mr Graham joked could withstand a bomb blast.


----------



## Song_Si

*12,000 homes: Quake demolition figure 'probably' in right ballpark*

*Earthquake Recovery Minister Gerry Brownlee says estimates of around 12,000 Christchurch homes having to be destroyed after the latest earthquake are "probably" in the right ballpark.*

Speaking on TVNZ's Q+A Brownlee said there were homes that had suffered so much damage it was uneconomic to repair them.

But decisions on whether they were worth repairing might be influenced by value as well.

"If you've got a million dollar home with $100,000 to $200,000 worth of damage it will be repaired. If you've got a $200,000 home with $150,000 worth of damage, probably it will be a marginal call."

The Government is under pressure to release details soon of which houses and which suburbs are unlikely to be rebuilt as Christchurch enters its ninth month in limbo since the first earthquake struck in September.

But Brownlee said decisions could not be rushed.

"I don't want to see people put out of the frying pan and into the fire. We are talking about the life time equity people have in their homes."


----------



## Darla.R

So we could see repaired million dollar homes standing alone in suburbs where the cheaper homes have been bowled? Won't be worth a million dollars for long will they?  and will they still be provided with the major utilities if there are only a few on each street, sounds very uneconomic to me.


----------



## Darla.R

*Land damage worstens with each tremor*

I hadn't appreciated the western suburbs were being affected 

Land damage worsens with each tremor | Stuff.co.nz

"Residents in some western Christchurch suburbs are worried about worsening land damage after three major earthquakes. 

Parts of Merivale and western St Albans took another hit in last Monday's quakes. Houses that were previously damaged but still standing have toppled over, and homes with minor damage are now shifting off their foundations. 

Merivale resident Carolyn McAllister, of Tonbridge St, said she wondered whether some houses would be worth repairing. 

"The damage to the land is getting worse with every shake." 

She said there was obvious sloping in most areas of her section, and at the corners of her house the foundations were visible by about 15 centimetres. 

"Even if we can repair the home, how will they level the land? It's just going to get worse, surely, with every shock," she said. "It's nowhere near as bad over this side as it is in the eastern parts, but I think it's only going to get worse." 

Most brick houses in her street were write-offs, and several power poles had developed a precarious lean, she said. 

A St Albans resident said last Monday's aftershocks had "exposed all the weaknesses in the area". 

Maree Coffey said last week's magnitude-6.3 shake brought damaged houses down and worsened "frail homes". 

"It's not as bad as February but it's almost as bad . . . I think there's a feeling of how much more can these western areas take before they become like the east?" she said. 

"It aggravated all the weaknesses." 

Another St Albans resident, Mike Dewe, said western areas seemed to have "loosened up". 

"Eventually, all of the houses in this area are going to just give way, and that would be a real shame."


----------



## Song_Si

this article makes grim reading; so many news items have had a focus on the buildings, the businesses, financial impacts, but this one is about two families and the decisions they are facing. 
Gives a view of how tough it is for people in Christchurch right now.

I haven't copied the full article - use link in header

*Should they stay or should they go?*
Last updated 05:00 20/06/2011

*Two adjacent Dallington households trapped in limbo prove there is no easy option for residents in Christchurch's eastern suburbs. Olivia Carville talks to one desperate family preparing to leave, while their battle-weary neighbours are holding their ground.*

*'IT'S A NIGHTMARE...BUT WE DON'T FEEL WE HAVE AN OPTION NOW.'*

The house is crooked, the pets are coated in dust, the children are being bathed in a plastic barrel and the jaded parents can take no more.

"Just look around; this is what limbo looks like," Dallington resident Pam Kelly says.

Dirty dishes smother the kitchen bench, grisly cracks snake down the living room walls and muddy toys lie in liquefaction in the front yard.

Pam Kelly and her two children are running away from a nightmare that ignited at 4.35am on September 4, a nightmare that is literally tearing her family apart.

Six years ago, Kelly and her husband, James, moved to Christchurch to give their family a better life.

Next week, the couple will pull their six-year-old daughter, Rhiannon, out of a school that she loves to take her and three-year-old Hayden back to Scotland.

However, because "every single penny" the family possesses is in their sunken Dallington home, James Kelly has no choice but to return to Christchurch to clean up the mess alone.

"I brought the kids here for a better life, now look at us," Pam Kelly said. "It's a nightmare. We don't want to break up our family but we don't feel we have an option now. Everything in my kids' lives has changed and I am just so tired.

"[I'm] tired from the emotional strain of it all, tired from the muck and stress, tired from the length of time it takes to do simple things, tired from cleaning and cleaning when it just doesn't make any difference.


*'EVEN IF WE WANTED TO LEAVE, WE WOULD HAVE NOTHING TO GO WITH'*

Just over the fence from the Kelly family another household is living the same nightmare.

Paul and Sharon Yeoman and their four daughters have been living in a cramped three-bedroom Dallington house since the September quake shattered their Avonside home.

Paul Yeoman says waiting for someone to make a decision about his family's future is frustrating.

"Life isn't easy, it is actually really, really hard. The short-term day-to-day stuff is just tiring, and putting your gumboots on to go the toilet is getting pretty disheartening now."

The family has been forced to evacuate their Avonside neighbourhood and shift to a smaller house in a suburb that is brought to its knees every time a significant aftershock roars through the city.

Six pairs of muddy gumboots obstruct the front doorstep, and the gas cooker rests precariously on the stove in the kitchen, just in case.

Two weeks ago, the family was told they could start using their household toilet, flushing twice a day at most.

However, after the recent earthquakes, not only was the house surrounded in liquefaction, but the family was again forced to wade through knee-deep silt to reach the portaloos.

"When it comes down to it, it is the people holding us here. Even if we wanted to leave, we would have nothing to go with. Everything we have is tied up in Avonside," Yeoman says.

Although the family is not ready to give up on the Garden City, they understand why some people have had enough. "We don't begrudge people who are leaving at all.


----------



## Song_Si

*Christchurch suburbs to learn fates*
JOHN HARTEVELT Last updated 10:48 21/06/2011

*Prime Minister John Key will tonight chair a meeting to decide on the details of an announcement for Christchurch's thousands of earthquake-damaged homes.*

Key is on his way back to Wellington this morning after a historic address to Australia's Parliament yesterday.

Officials and ministers have been working through the night at the Beehive to hammer out the details of an announcement for Christchurch that is tipped for Thursday.

Finance Minister Bill English this morning said he ''could not say for sure'' that there would be an announcement on Thursday.

''Ministers will meet with the Prime Minister when he's back in the country and there will be some discussion then about when an announcement can be made,'' English said.

There was a ''vast amount'' of technical and financial data that needed to be brought together about the earthquakes.

more

*Backlog of 300,000 claims likely to take 'years' to clear*
DAVID WILLIAMS Last updated 05:00 21/06/2011

It may take "some years" to clear all 300,000 outstanding claims, the Earthquake Commission says.

In figures provided to The Press yesterday, the commission showed it had completed 53,000 building, contents and land claims and paid out $942.3 million.

It still had 304,000 outstanding claims, including 120,000 contents claims.

However, the commission was still waiting on a schedule of contents or a damaged goods list from 80,000 claimants. The commission said payments may have been made on some outstanding quake claims, and the figures may be inflated by duplicates, claims under excess and people with no insurance.

The commission's Canterbury event manager, Reid Stiven, said completing claims was a long, complex process that may take "some years". Now that most houses with major damage had been inspected, home assessments should speed up.

more


----------



## Song_Si

*Documentary at NZ International Film Festival*

maybe this doco will be on YouTube at some stage; apart from the earthquake aspects their story would be an interesting one; at least they have insurance, and wish them well whereevr they choose to re-settle (_"anywhere in New Zealand except Christchurch_"). 


*Doco shows plight of migrants who lost everything in quake*
By Lincoln Tan
5:30 AM Tuesday Jun 21, 2011










*Two South Koreans went from having just $300 to owning two restaurants in Christchurch - only to lose everything to the February 22 earthquake.*

Jung Sin Suk and Lee Kyung Mi's story has been documented in a film essay, which will be screened in next month's New Zealand International Film Festival.

But after last week's two more big quakes, the couple, who are now again broke, say they want to quit Christchurch and are hoping that insurance money they will receive for the damage to their two restaurants will let them start over again somewhere else.

"We have had enough of the earthquake and we just want to move somewhere ... anywhere in New Zealand except Christchurch," said Mr Jung, who worked in the fishing industry in Korea before moving here.

The couple came to New Zealand with their two sons in 2001.

"I couldn't believe that I was as naive as my two young kids when I came here, thinking my husband could get a job at a local fishing company because of his experience and network," said Ms Lee in the interview for the documentary.

"Because we were struggling with finances, we fought over small things. We couldn't even afford to take our kids to McDonald's."

Mr Jung scoured rubbish dumps for things that they could use, including old computers, shoes and bags for the children.

They managed to raise enough loan money to buy a small cafe. Ms Lee used its premises to produce kimchi, and began supplying the popular Korean spicy pickle to Korean restaurants and grocery shops throughout the city.

Soon, they had enough to buy a second - and larger - restaurant, and were in the process of looking to buy a third when the February quake struck.

"I couldn't believe we have lost everything, and have to start all over again," Mr Jung said.

"I hope the insurance money will be enough to move somewhere else."

Before the February quake, about 5000 Koreans, including 1500 international students, were living in Christchurch.

But Mr Jung said thousands had fled the city since the tragedy.

Auckland University-based film-maker Kiyong Park said the couple's "never-say-die" attitude inspired him to base his documentary film on their Christchurch experience.

"It is really hard for migrants to start a new life away from their home country, and to have everything taken away a second time is really a huge double-blow," Mr Park said.

The documentary, Moving, will screen at the NZ International Film Festival which will run in Auckland from July 14 to 31.


----------



## Darla.R

*Seven years until red zone will be built on*

Crown to buy 5100 quake-hit Christchurch homes | Stuff.co.nz

"It will be seven years before anything can be rebuilt on Christchurch's newly-demarked red zone, Earthquake Recovery Minister Gerry Brownlee says.

The Government this afternoon annoucned it will buy 5100 of the worst affected insured properties as part of its Crhistchurch recovery package.

But it had also highlighted another 9000 properties where further work was needed before their future could be known.

Prime Minister John Key said each quake had made a large and complex issue more difficult.

"The Government is committed to getting things right for those people in the worst affected areas," Key said.

The newly-demarked red zone could be built on in three to five years, Prime Minister John Key said.

However Brownlee added that "realistically it will be seven years at the shortest before anything will be rebuilt" in these areas.

Brownlee said the offer would allow people to "cash up and go fairly quickly".

FOUR ZONES

Engineers have divided the city into four residential zones.

The red zone contained 5000 homes that were not economic to rebuild.

They were in the east of Christchurch along the Avon and related waterways and former waterways and in the beach area of the Waimakariri area.

The orange zone contained 9000 that may be uneconomic to repair and infrastructure damage was unclear.

"We will progressively announce the outcome of investigations in these orange areas over the coming weeks and months," Brownlee said.

In the Waimakariri district engineering work planned would be reassessed.

The priority was to help those who had helped themselves, Brownlee said.

Key said the absolute test was whether land could support buildings.

He said the rateable value represented the best approximation of values before the first earthquake.

"It's not perfect but its the best approximation we have."

To those still waiting, Key said he wanted to "get it right".

Over time some of the orange zone properties would move into either red or green.

"I appreciate we are asking people to have a little more patience."

The green zone contained 100,000 houses and it was the "go zone" for repair and rebuilding.

The white zone had not been mapped yet so was not zoned.

Residents could check their status on a website: www.landcheck.org.nz. "


----------



## topcat83

I think this will bring a feeling of some relief to those in the red Zone - at least they know what is happening, and that (as long as they had insurance) they will get the value of their homes to build again somewhere else.

The ones that must be feeling very unsettled are those in the Orange Zone, and the edge of the Green Zone. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Darla.R

I must admit it's difficult to keep track of this over here it does look very complicated. People do seem to be having a unnecessarily hard time of it and deserve a break now.

You'd think the red zone people who have some peace of mind at last but I gather there are now problems with compensation packages and the insurance companies are playing hard ball? 

MPs want red-zone insurance clarified | Stuff.co.nz

Now there's the additional problem of the two councils not being able to get earthquake insurance before their cover runs out at the end of June

Desperate search for $4.7b cover | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> I must admit it's difficult to keep track of this over here it does look very complicated. People do seem to be having a unnecessarily hard time of it and deserve a break now.
> 
> You'd think the red zone people who have some peace of mind at last but I gather there are now problems with compensation packages and the insurance companies are playing hard ball?
> 
> MPs want red-zone insurance clarified | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> Now there's the additional problem of the two councils not being able to get earthquake insurance before their cover runs out at the end of June
> 
> Desperate search for $4.7b cover | Stuff.co.nz


Having worked in NZ insurance, I can see both sides here. People obviously want to be able to buy something comparable with their current house - but the insurance companies (even the largest) only have limited funds. AMI, a household name but with a large base in Christchurch, hit problems very quickly. I imagine the remaining insurance companies need to make sure that they don't end up in the same boat - or no-one gains.

Plus there are people who didn't have insurance - should those that have paid really subsidise them?

And let's face it, although the vast majority of people do make valid claims, there are those that exaggerate things, or even make fraudulent claims, hoping that in the current confusion they'll get away with it. 

But maybe that's me being a tad cynical...


----------



## Darla.R

Everyone seems to be suing everyone else for non payment: contractors, the EQC, home owners, the insurance council, insurance companies. 

As usual, the only people who'll get anything out of it will be the lawyers.

Insurance dispute to go to court | Stuff.co.nz

'Onerous' legal clauses lurk in policy fine print | Stuff.co.nz

Court action over EQC unpaid bills | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## Darla.R

*Insurance loophole a 'nightmare' for ChCh red zone*

"The letter of the policy, or the spirit of the policy?

There is an insurance loophole that appears to be bigger than any sinkhole we've seen.

Residents in Christchurch's red zone - the suburbs effectively set to be wiped from the map - were given two options last week.

One was to be bought out by the government at rating valuation - what many of us know as GV.

The other option, ideal for people with replacement policies, was the government bought your land, and you dealt directly with your insurers about your house.

But when people with total replacement policies began to do just that, some got a hell of a shock.

Their insurers told them they won't replace their homes, they'll only repair them, even though they're earmarked for certain demolition.

It is an insurance nightmare."

Video 
Insurance loophole a 'nightmare' for ChCh red zone - Campbell Live - Video - 3 News


----------



## Song_Si

admit I have not been following this too closely, but i haven't seen any clear explanation of the seven year clause.
Is it seven years since last year's big quake, or the one in February? or the one last week that caused more damage? The regularity of the quakes gives no indication they will soon be 'over'.
Even if he earth does calm down, I wonder how easy it will be for 1. finance and 2. insurance for anyone who chooses to rebuild on land that is now identified as red-zone.
No insurance = no mortgage I'd have thought.


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> Everyone seems to be suing everyone else for non payment: contractors, the EQC, home owners, the insurance council, insurance companies.
> 
> As usual, the only people who'll get anything out of it will be the lawyers.
> 
> Insurance dispute to go to court | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> 'Onerous' legal clauses lurk in policy fine print | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> Court action over EQC unpaid bills | Stuff.co.nz


Oh how true. The only people who profit out of every bad situation...


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> *Insurance loophole a 'nightmare' for ChCh red zone*
> 
> "The letter of the policy, or the spirit of the policy?
> 
> There is an insurance loophole that appears to be bigger than any sinkhole we've seen.
> 
> Residents in Christchurch's red zone - the suburbs effectively set to be wiped from the map - were given two options last week.
> 
> One was to be bought out by the government at rating valuation - what many of us know as GV.
> 
> The other option, ideal for people with replacement policies, was the government bought your land, and you dealt directly with your insurers about your house.
> 
> But when people with total replacement policies began to do just that, some got a hell of a shock.
> 
> Their insurers told them they won't replace their homes, they'll only repair them, even though they're earmarked for certain demolition.
> 
> It is an insurance nightmare."
> 
> Video
> Insurance loophole a 'nightmare' for ChCh red zone - Campbell Live - Video - 3 News


Playing Devils Advocate (and recognising that this will not help the poor people stuck in the situation) the insurance companies do not cover the land. They cover the building. In many cases and in normal circumstances, the buildings are still repairable. So in normal circumstances the insurance companies would not pay out for a brand new house at X cost when the original house could be put right at a lesser Y cost. We wouldn't expect them to. 

In these abnormal circumstances, we are asking the insurance companies to pay out for _huge_ numbers of damaged properties, then to pay out more than they would expect to cover for those on damaged land. For many of the smaller insurance companies this might be the last straw. 

I think we'll see a negotiation with the Government worked out in some way. 


And of course we'll all end up paying one way or another to cover the costs - the country can't afford not to. We can all expect to see higher premiums for our properties, as the insurances will now have to replenish the emergency pot of money, ready for 'a next time'. And I bet our property rates go up too.


----------



## anski

*Unknown donor gives $5m to nz quake appeal*

An anonymous donor has given children in the eastern suburbs of quake-ravaged Christchurch $NZ5 million.

It was the largest individual donation to the Christchurch Earthquake Appeal, set up following February 22's devastating earthquake.

The donor's sole requirement was that the money had to be directed to at-risk children in the eastern suburbs.

"Kids in those areas are the ones who are most at risk and most affected, and whose facilities and daily lives have been most interrupted," said appeal head Mark Weldon on Thursday.

There had been one other $NZ5m ($A3.88m) donation by an organisation and between 10 and 12 donations over $NZ1m.

The appeal had raised about $NZ83m ($A64.45) in total, but donations were "slimming down", Mr Weldon said.

Unknown donor gives $5m to NZ quake appeal - Yahoo!7


----------



## Song_Si

*another good news story, from Australia this time*

*Donation more than just heart-warming*
TINA LAW Last updated 05:00 04/07/2011









Vulcan Steel is helping thousands of children keep warm, including Wesly White, 5, of Bamford School.​
*Thousands of children in Christchurch's eastern suburbs will be warmer this winter after being given a wardrobe of thermal clothes.
*
Australasian company Vulcan Steel has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars distributing 18,700 thermal clothes to 3200 children at 19 schools.

Vulcan Steel chairman Peter Wells, who grew up in Christchurch, said the company had wanted to contribute to the city after the February earthquake.

He decided to provide thermal clothes after hearing two Christchurch principals say they were worried about children keeping warm.

"That really resonated with us, so we thought thermals would be a good idea."

Vulcan Steel employs 600 people in New Zealand and Australia, including up to 70 in Christchurch.

Schools were able to order hats, scarves, long and short-sleeve vests, long johns, and gloves for the children.

Wainoni School principal Kym Wells said the children had been looking forward to getting the thermals.

"It's just absolutely wonderful that a company like that is digging so deep into their pockets for something so worthwhile."

Avondale School principal Mark Scown said many pupils' homes were colder this year, so the thermals were welcome.

He said it was a huge gesture by Vulcan, with his school being given $30,000 worth of thermals.

Bamford School principal Colin Hammond said the children were just "blown away" when they received their thermals on Friday.


----------



## Song_Si

*more good news for the kids*

*New coats for cold Christchurch children*
TINA LAW Last updated 16:11 04/07/2011









Olivia Beardsley,9 of Freeville School, loves her new Macpac jacket.​
Hundreds of Christchurch schoolchildren in the earthquake-hit eastern suburbs have been kitted out with new jackets.

Nearly 300 pupils at Freeville School, in North New Brighton, have been given a Macpac jacket, worth $150.

The "Coats for Kids" programme was born when the school surveyed families after the February 22 earthquake.

Freeville School principal John Leonard said the school found many families were struggling financially and living in damaged homes.

Staff believed it would help the children if they had warm jackets this winter.

"To learn, children have to be at school; to be at school, they have got to be well, and to be well, they have to be warm," Leonard said.

Christchurch-based Macpac agreed to sponsor the school and provide 350 jackets at cost price.

The school then raised nearly $18,000 to buy them.

The school found enough sponsors to achieve its target within a week, Leonard said.

"Thanks to the generosity of other people, the east is not a wasteland of misery, schools are still running and children are being looked after."

Tori Skene, 12, said her jacket was warm and looked good, while Jessie Machirus, 11, said her jacket was much warmer than the jersey she used to wear to school.

Macpac spokeswoman Mary Butler said it was a great opportunity for the company to help out.

One of the main sponsors was expatriate Cantabrian Kate Twigg, a primary school teacher who lives in Sydney. Twigg and friends organised an auction, raising $60,000 for Canterbury, with $15,000 going to Freeville School.

Twigg, who was at the school yesterday, said she chose Freeville because her mother had taught there and the pupils needed help.


----------



## Song_Si

*Jobs of 300 teachers on the line*
TINA LAW Last updated 05:00 06/07/2011

More than 300 Christchurch teachers could lose their jobs at the end of the year as school rolls continue to fall.

Principals are calling on the Government to continue funding schools into next year at pre-earthquake levels, but that has been ruled out by Education Minister Anne Tolley.

Canterbury Primary Principals' Association president John Bangma said up to 350 teachers could be looking for new jobs next year after the latest Education Ministry figures showed 4496 pupils had moved to new schools, including 1194 enrolled at other schools within Christchurch.

He said schools across the city were still losing a family a week because of the aftershocks.

Bangma was worried Christchurch could eventually face a shortage of teachers if they were forced to leave the city.

Support-staff jobs, including teacher aides, were also at risk because schools, particularly 17 in the hard-hit eastern suburbs, would lose thousands of dollars in operation grants, he said.


more


----------



## Song_Si

*It might be shaky, but it feels like home*
08/07/2011









RETURNEES: Vavao Pine holds Charlie, 2, with Avao Pine in the background. The family has returned to Christchurch after moving to Wellington following the February quake.


*A Samoan family who left Christchurch after February's earthquake have moved back to the city at their children's request.*

Avao Pine, 49, and his wife, Vavao, 46, moved from Samoa to Christchurch just after the September 4 quake to give their six children a better education.

Their youngest son, Charlie, 2, has Down syndrome. However, there were no support services in Samoa.

In Christchurch, Charlie attended the Champion Centre, which provides speech and language therapy, and physiotherapy.

Avao Pine said his mother warned them against moving to Christchurch because of the quakes, but he assured her they would be safe.

"I just told her `don't worry – God is everywhere'. God can protect us wherever we go."

Pine said the family initially chose Christchurch because he had been offered a job in Ashburton.

A hand injury forced him to take time off work, but he was relishing the chance to spend more time with his children.

However, February's earthquake closed the children's schools and caused minor damage to their home.

"We were new in this country; we didn't know where to ask for help," he said.

They relocated to Wellington, but stayed for only a month before realising their hearts were still in Christchurch.

"The kids didn't like the environment there [in Wellington]. It might be because Christchurch is their first destination in New Zealand, so they prefer Christchurch as their second home."

The family moved back to Aranui, with support from the children's charity, Variety, and their church.

Variety helped with school fees and uniforms to ensure the children could continue their education.

"We want to say a sincere thanks to that society for giving their hand to us. Without their help, we might have been stuck ... or otherwise we might go back home," Pine said.

more


----------



## Song_Si

*Demolition derby*

*Backup workers hit the Christchurch earthquake red zone*
LOIS CAIRNS Last updated 05:00 10/07/2011









Demolition derby: Crews are working frantically to bring down damaged buildings in Cashel Mall.

British and American crews have been brought in to help demolish damaged buildings in Christchurch's battered CBD, but there are still not enough skilled workers or equipment to allow the deconstruction work to continue on weekends.

Canterbury Earthquake Recovery Authority demolitions manager Warwick Isaacs told the Sunday Star-Times that, in an ideal world, demolition crews would be working 24/7 but there was simply not enough capacity to allow that to happen.

Some demolition companies were working on weekends but most did not have enough skilled operators to allow them to work safely seven days a week and had to rest their staff on weekends.

Isaacs said the demolition companies were recruiting overseas so they could boost their capacity and some specialist teams from the United Kingdom and the United States had been brought in to help bring down the taller buildings.

There were about 500 people working in the red zone and about 25 to 30 active demolition sites. "It's going to ramp up as we get the demolition of some of these taller buildings under way," said Isaacs.

Work on demolishing the multi-storey carpark next to the Hotel Grand Chancellor was scheduled to begin this week. Once that building was down, demolition crews could move in and start tearing down the hotel itself.

Work on pulling down some of the other tall buildings in the red zone, including the Clarendon Towers in Cathedral Square, would begin shortly.


----------



## Song_Si

Otis Frizzell​
*Street art depicting the heroic actions of Christchurch police after the February 22 earthquake has been unveiled in the city.*

Two works by Kiwi artist Otis Frizzell were yesterday unveiled on quake-damaged buildings close to where the events occurred.

In Montreal St, Constable Spence Kingi is depicted rescuing a survivor from rubble in the central city, while in Colombo St Japanese-speaking officer Nao Yoshimizu is shown consoling relatives of victims.

Kingi, 32, was travelling along Gloucester St close to Barbadoes St when the quake hit.

He and Ashei Sopoaga, a 40-year-old father of five from Little River, scrambled to free Jaime Gilbert, 22, from the ruins of the Iconic Bar on the corner of Manchester and Gloucester streets.

Gilbert later died.

The art was unveiled as part of a police recruitment initiative, and other pieces have been unveiled in Wellington and Auckland.















1. STREET HERO: Constable Spence Kingi is depicted in the artwork being finished by Otis Frizzell.
2. COP ART: Street art by Otis Frizzell depicting police officer Nao Yoshimizu consoling a woman in the aftermath of the February 22 earthquake. The art is part of a police recruitment campaign.


----------



## Song_Si

*Inmates show creative side for charity*
19/07/2011









ON SHOW: Art work by prisoners attracted a lot of attention with proceeds from works sold donated to the Red Cross Christchurch earthquake appeal.​

Some of the prison system's toughest inmates have been given a chance to showcase their creative side at an Auckland art exhibition.

Sixteen inmates from Auckland Prison at Paremoremo and Northland Region Corrections Facility at Ngawha exhibited 60 of their works, which included carvings, paintings on canvas and patu, at Auckland's Mairangi Arts Centre in April.

Nearly $5000 was raised from sales, with the proceeds donated to the Red Cross last week in recognition of their work with the Christchurch earthquake appeal.

The prisoners' work was shown during the "Insideout 2" exhibition. Thirty-eight of the pieces sold to members of the public.

The paintings and carvings often involved a high level of mythological and traditional Maori symbolism.


----------



## anski

*Key will 'gong' $5m quake donor*

Key will 'gong' $5m quake donor - National - NZ Herald News

Wealthy American philanthropist Julian Robertson has given $5 million towards the Christchurch earthquake relief fund.

That amounts to about 5 per cent of the total $100 million that Prime Minister John Key says has been raised globally.

But Mr Robertson is not the mystery donor of another $5 million contribution.

That person is a Kiwi.

And while many regard Mr Robertson as an honorary New Zealander because of his devotion to this country and its people, he is still an American.

Today, Mr Robertson will leave his New York apartment overlooking Central Park and travel to Washington for a black-tie dinner at the New Zealand Embassy, where he will be guest of honour.

He was made an honorary Knight Companion of the New Zealand Order of Merit in the 2010 New Year Honours lists for his contribution to philanthropy and business.

Mr Key will play the role normally performed by the Governor-General and give him the insignia conferring the honour.


It's the equivalent of a knighthood but the honorary title does not come with a "Sir".

Mr Key knew him when he worked at Merrill Lynch in New York and Mr Robertson's Tiger Management investment company was his firm's biggest client.

Mr Robertson's partner in philanthropy over 40 years, his wife Josie, died in June last year of breast cancer.

Together, they gifted to the Auckland Art Gallery 15 works of art (Gaugin, Dali, Picasso, Cezanne and Mondrian among them) worth $115 million - an average of $7.6 million a painting.

The collection will be on show for free for eight weeks over the Rugby World Cup and until October 30.

In an interview with Bloomberg last year, Mr Robertson called New Zealand "the most beautiful place on Earth".

He is thought to have first visited with his wife in the 1970s, then returned to try to write a novel. He spends three months a year at one of the three lodges he owns in Northland, Hawkes Bay and Queenstown.

NZ's Ambassador to Washington, former PM Mike Moore, nominated Mr Robertson for the knighthood, as he had unsuccessfully when Labour was in Government.

Mr Robertson earned a place in Labour history when Trevor Mallard accused National leader Don Brash in the 2005 election campaign of having an American "bagman" and having his campaign financed and run
by Americans.

He didn't actually name Mr Robertson, though it was no secret to anyone - including the Americans, as WikiLeaks shows - that that was who he meant.

Dr Brash denied it and called it a "thundering lie", saying no Americans were involved in the campaign. But leaked emails showed he was considering hiring a couple of Republican operatives on the recommendation of Mr Robertson.

Mr Robertson is a strong Republican supporter. He has given donations to National but he also gave one to Labour MP Dover Samuels for his Te Tai Tokerau campaign.

When Helen Clark was prime minister, Labour moved to outlaw political donations from foreigners abroad.

Mr Robertson appears not to bear grudges, however, hosting Helen Clark to dinner in New York after she moved there to take up the role of head of the United Nations Development Programme.

New Zealander John Hood, the former vice-chancellor of Oxford University, is now the chief executive officer of the Robertson Foundation, which makes large donations in four main areas: education, environment, religion and medical research.

Mr Robertson could not be contacted for comment.


----------



## Song_Si

*Demolition on 100 red zone buildings*
5:49 PM Friday Jul 29, 2011

Demolition work is being carried out on around 100 buildings in quake-stricken Christchurch's central business district red zone, but there is much to do and safety is top priority.

Civil Defence planning and transition director Baden Ewart said today that work was being done as fast as possible.

"Our number one priority is safety," he told media today.

"We have enough machinery working - any more would create safety issues. We made a call early on not to work 24/7. If we carried on through the night we would have to remove the debris and transport it to Lyttelton at night too and that would give no relief to the people (living) on those roads." 









A winter blast dumped snow on the Christchurch city red zone earlier this week. 

*For news updates on the Christchurch earthquake: *

The NZ Herald Christchurch Earthquake

The Press Christchurch Earthquake 2011


----------



## Song_Si

*Christchurch's AMI Stadium's future in doubt*
GREG FORD
Last updated 05:00 30/07/2011










AMI Stadium looks set to become the latest high-profile casualty of the Christchurch earthquakes.

Several high-level rugby sources have confirmed the ground is in a far more serious state of disrepair than previously disclosed.

One described the ground as "knackered" and said "there's no way" the Crusaders will play at the ground next year.

Another added the venue, which has been the heart of Canterbury sport for more than a century, may never reopen in its current guise. 

more


----------



## Song_Si

and a positive building story

*Historic homestead re-opens doors after quake damage fixed*









Owners Miles Refo (left) and Hall Cannon outside Otahuna Lodge which is reopening after months of fixing earthquake damage.


*A little bit of Canterbury luxury is back in action after a major restoration project since the earthquakes that struck the region this year.*

A five-month project has just been completed to restore Otahuna Lodge to its full glory, and the luxury venue opens its doors again tomorrow. 

Sir Heaton Rhodes created Otahuna in 1895. It is now among the country's most important privately owned historic estates.

In 2007 Cannon and Refo embarked on a programme to make the mansion one of the world's premier luxury destinations and only a year later British high society magazine _Tatler_ named it one of the world's 101 best hotels.

The Queen Anne-style property has 12-hectare gardens filled with the original oaks Rhodes planted and vast daffodil fields.

It also features seven guest suites, 15 fireplaces, a heated pool, jacuzzi, tennis court, gym and a spa treatment room.


----------



## Song_Si

*Smog over Christchurch*









Smog over Christchurch at sunrise from Redcliffs

*Earthquakes are to blame for most of Christchurch's high smog readings this year, Environment Canterbury (ECan) says.*

Considering the mild start to the winter, with the country's warmest May on record and the third-warmest June, Christchurch has had an abnormally high number of high pollution days. The city experienced its 22nd high pollution night last night - on August 1 - and forecasters were expecting another smoggy night tonight.

This would take the city close to double last year's total for the winter when only 12 breaches of the health guidelines were recorded for particulates in the air, the lowest number since records began in 1999.

ECan director of investigations and monitoring Ken Taylor said only nine of this year's high-pollution nights were "typical'', with the other 12 related to dust and silt in the air after the February 22 and June 13 quakes.

Four of the high readings at the city's air-monitoring sites in Woolston and St Albans occurred within a month of February 22, while the air standards were breached on four consecutive days after June 13. 

more


----------



## Song_Si

*26,000 hit the road after quake*
03/08/2011

*More than 26,000 Cantabrians have left the region since the February 22 earthquake.*

Voter enrolment figures provided to The Press show 71,366 Canterbury voters changed their electorates after the February 22 quake.

Of those voters, 45,253 moved within the region, while 26,113 left. 

****

Earthquake Recovery Minister Gerry Brownlee said the fact that most residents had relocated within the region was "incredibly encouraging".

"What it means is that people are just getting on with things," he said.

Brownlee said not all the moving would be quake-related as there was generally a 30 per cent churn over a three-year electoral cycle. 

full article here


----------



## Song_Si

*'Poster child' eatery rises from the ruins*
Last updated 11:06 10/08/2011










*A Mexican restaurant that became the "poster child" for the September earthquake has reopened, 11 months after its central-city premises were destroyed.*

Alvarado's Mexican Restaurant reopened on Friday in Stevens St in Phillipstown.

Owner Julie Beadle had been searching for premises since September, but new sites were "compromised" by the February quake.

She found her new site in June, refurbishing the former Stadium Sports Bar.

A Mexican restaurant had stood on the corner of Manchester and Worcester streets for nearly 30 years and had "been special to a number of people", she said. Alvarado's had become a "poster child" for the September quake and it had been important to rebuild the restaurant, she said.

Beadle said Christchurch residents needed to focus on the city's positive future.


----------



## Song_Si

*Plan to build a 'city in a garden'*

Last updated 15:47 11/08/2011









Mayor Bob Parker explains his vision for the future of light rail in Christchurch

*Christchurch City councillors have this morning adopted a landmark draft plan for the rebuild of the quake-hit central city and will open it for public consultation.*

The plan is expected to cost about $2 billion and take 20 years.

Light rail, a smaller central business district (CBD) and a new swimming centre are among features of the draft plan adopted by council today before being released for public consultation on Tuesday. 

*The top 10 changes identified are:*

1. Avon River: the banks will be widened to create a riverfront park with boardwalks and pedestrian and cycle friendly areas
2. Compact CBD: shops and offices will be encourage to be in a smaller, concentrated area bounded by Lichfield, Manchester and Kilmore streets and the Avon River
3. Light rail: to link the central city and key attractions with the university, Lyttelton, Rolleston and Rangiora
4. Metro sports hub: an aquatic centre, indoor stadium, health and fitness centre, and elite performance and training facilities
5. Christchurch Hospital: establish a health precinct with a redeveloped hospital to attract a range of health and medical businesses and research and training institutes
6. Cathedral Square: create a greener civic and cultural hub for people to visit, picnic, or simply linger
7. Central Library: a new central library to be built
8. Transport choice: making the city easier to get to and about by making it safer and more pleasant to walk, cycle, use public transport, or drive and park
9. Convention Centre: a new world-class centre
10. Neighbourhood Parks: a network of parks and gardens spread throughout the central city. 

full article


----------



## Song_Si

*Sister city Seattle helps Christchurch athletes*

Sister city helps Christchurch athletes
21/08/2011

*Pupils at two earthquake-hit Christchurch schools will travel to a North Island sports competition thanks to an American city.*

Shirley and Chisnallwood intermediate schools received cheques for $5500 and $4500 respectively from the Christchurch-Seattle sister-city committee on Friday.

The money will help the schools to send teams to the week-long Association of Intermediate and Middle Schools (Aims) national championships starting in Tauranga on August 28.

Committee member Dave Evans said Seattle residents raised about $45,000 for Christchurch in the weeks after the February earthquake. 

read more


----------



## Song_Si

*Kids' quake charity given $87,000 donation*
Last updated 12:35 22/08/2011

*Tupperware has donated $87,000 to a nationwide charity to help children in earthquake-stricken Christchurch.*

Immediately after the February 22 earthquake, Tupperware Asia Pacific made a donation of $34,000 to Auckland-based Variety - The Children's Charity.

It later donated $53,000 to the fund, raised by running promotions in New Zealand and Australia which involved holding Tupperware parties and selling products and mystery packs.

The company also distributed products to families, schools and businesses in need, following the earthquakes. 

more


----------



## topcat83

I think Bob Parker should get 'New Zealander of the Year' for his efforts over the last year, and his continuing support and positive forward thinking for Christchurch. It would be so easy to be negative about the situation. But what Cantabrians need is to see a positive future, and I think he's gone out of his way to help give them that.

And he's not been without personal issues in the quake either. A real case of making sacrifices and putting his community before everything else. 

A hero, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Song_Si

it's easy to forget there have been so mnay worldwide disaters since; so many still with portaloos and limited services in the snow . . . have friends whose house collapsed to ground-level, their kids are 150km away while mum and dad are lucky to still have jobs and hoping to rebuild, very hard on family life, I like the stories of the charities etc continuing to support children's activities.


----------



## Song_Si

*Fiji charity swim raises $20K*
Last updated 10:16 26/08/2011










*It took just under 10 hours for ocean swimmer Louise Stevenson to finish her marathon swim for Christchurch.*

The champion swimmer, 30, completed a double crossing from mainland Fiji to Beachcomber Island and back in nine hours and 45 minutes. She raised $20,150 for her quake-hit home town.

Stevenson told The Fiji Times Online she was motivated by health, fitness and "doing something no one else has done yet".


----------

